

Cloudspotting - An app to draw on the sky - lulomx
http://cloudspotting.co
Startup Bus competitor Cloudspotting, is an app that lets you draw on the sky, and share your imagination.
======
bird_in_hand
You should either change the way you get random clouds or increase your
database. I got a bunch of repeats in very few clicks. If you do it the way
that iTunes comes up with a shuffle list, for instance, by creating a randomly
seeded list when someone opens the site, you'd prevent the repeats.

------
poguez
Yes, sir. They are all clouds D:

------
icaito
Y'all get my vote!

------
drnex
allright!

